# Weight reduction done right



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well long story short I wanted to see how much weight I could save by removing some unwanted stuff.








The pink lamp which was our only source of "reliable" light and the leaky jack thats now full of ATF lol








Front bumper cover off. This was around 11:30:laugh:








Front and rear covers off by 1 am.








Our "top secret" experimental exhaust








License plate zip tied








Bumper covers off and skirts off








To whoever thinks you cant get anything big into our cars, your wrong








Oh and no exhaust because that weighs too much also








Done at 3 am! Can I get pulled over for this
:laugh:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Dude i think this might really take off :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It has to be at least 400 pounds lighter. I'm going to take it to the track and see for sure.


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> It has to be at least 400 pounds lighter. I'm going to take it to the track and see for sure.


Seriously.. what are you doing with the car


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

why not take out the passenger seat and rear seats out while your at it!


----------



## Murderface (Nov 13, 2006)

Offset plate, nice touch!


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

That's pretty funny. I don't know the laws in your state, but in California, while the bumper covers aren't necessary for safety, it's usually a good reason for cops to pull you over. Typically they will say you're car looks "unsafe for road use", to pull you over then start inspecting everything.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol I'm surprised Nobody called me out on this yet


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

WTF is the point of all that?
Is it suppose to be a joke or you guys are really serious?

You guys are removing bumper skin while the 5mph crash bar and rear recall counter weight are still strapped to the car. Sorry, but that's just the wrong approach to whatever you guys are trying to do with weight reduction.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol it's a joke. We took the covers off because the body shop wanted $500 to do it. Body kit is going on!


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

I got a good laugh out of it. I cant beleive they would charge you 500 just to take that stuff off? thats pretty steep whats there hourly rate?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

vonnie77 said:


> I got a good laugh out of it. I cant beleive they would charge you 500 just to take that stuff off? thats pretty steep whats there hourly rate?


Don't know since it's not my car and I forgot to ask. I just took the pictures and made the thread lol


----------



## cablekid (Apr 26, 2011)

When is the car going into the body shop?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Its there now I believe


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

They told me their computer gave them an estimate aroind 5 hours and if I did it.myself it would save me 3-500 in just labor.......I'm dropping it off tonight.....she's a real head turner right now.....:beer:


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Murderface said:


> Offset plate, nice touch!


That was my idea :thumbup:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Lol I'm surprised Nobody called me out on this yet


I thought that you had lost it for a minute:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

madmax199 said:


> I thought that you had lost it for a minute:laugh:


 That and my car is clearly in the background of half the pictures lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> That and my car is clearly in the background of half the pictures lol


Haha I told you we would totally fool some people!.....I think the best reaction though is watching everyone spin around as i drive by hahahahahaha :wave:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> Haha I told you we would totally fool some people!.....I think the best reaction though is watching everyone spin around as i drive by hahahahahaha :wave:


I just noticed in the last pic it looks like one of your brake lights is out lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> I just noticed in the last pic it looks like one of your brake lights is out lol


**** im going to fix it now


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> **** im going to fix it now


Haha maybe you just forgot to plug it back in. After all it was kind of late....er...early I mean haha


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

what kind of kit are you getting?


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice guys hell I could have joined ya in the tear down. But I see you tackled the side skirts, have fun?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Audiguy84 said:


> Nice guys hell I could have joined ya in the tear down. But I see you tackled the side skirts, have fun?


Fun is an under statement lol. It took 5 hours, but only 2 of them we were spent working. The rest was spent cursing at the light issues and fixing the jack


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> what kind of kit are you getting?


The new version of the regula tuning kit they don't even have it on their site yet as of now if they get it put this week or next ill be the first person in rhe usa with it on :thumbup: someone in London beat me to it already though haha however ill be the first one with the spoiler extension and my color combo/accents


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Nice guys hell I could have joined ya in the tear down. But I see you tackled the side skirts, have fun?


Where do you live? Hahaha skirts were the easiest thing lol and yes it was tons of fun hahaha


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> Haha maybe you just forgot to plug it back in. After all it was kind of late....er...early I mean haha


Its all plugged in haha I took it out smacked it and it worked ....bulb was loose haha


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

looks good! haha. And I can see $500 in labour to remove and reinstall bumpers. Probably 1-1.5 per bumper to remove and then the same to install...


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

HAHA,
I was looking at your skirts and thought. Shoot 320 has mashed skirts like that too. What do you Yanks do to your cars down there. 

Makes more sense now. 

Can't wait to see the Regula kit 320. its gonna be EPIC


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

G'D60 said:


> HAHA,
> I was looking at your skirts and thought. Shoot 320 has mashed skirts like that too. What do you Yanks do to your cars down there.
> 
> Makes more sense now.
> ...


Hey in my defense I got the car with the skirts messed up haha Idk how someone beats them up haha but yes the kit is gonna be epic I'm struggling on whether I wanna paint the accents black or a dark gray I think black....


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

seemed obv meant to be funny to me... just look at that pink lamp! yeah 500 saved is a great reason to do this. when will the kit be on?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

untitled said:


> seemed obv meant to be funny to me... just look at that pink lamp! yeah 500 saved is a great reason to do this. when will the kit be on?


Well I dropped it off last night they told me before the 20th haha then its time for my custom turbo back exhaust $500


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

untitled said:


> seemed obv meant to be funny to me... just look at that pink lamp! yeah 500 saved is a great reason to do this. when will the kit be on?


No the pink lamp was 100% useful lol. It was the only light we had because the shop light was all messed up.


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

while your rear bumper is off you should pull that 35 lbs weight off. 
I live on the other side of Philly in jersey about an hour from James


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

An hour on a good day lol


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

PLAYED TT said:


> An hour on a good day lol


I would if I still have it and james doesn't live far from my parents


----------



## Audiguy84 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well before you dropped the car off did you test fit the kit?


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

Audiguy84 said:


> Well before you dropped the car off did you test fit the kit?


Hell no hahahahaha dude after all the headaches and worrying ive done with mechanical **** like my oil pan and coil overs thats the last thing i wanna worry about if t doesnt fit right. So far everyone ive seen with the regula kits say they fit almost flawlessly minus one guy that had a crash bar issue......fingers crossed :banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I didn't test fit my votex and was a little nervous. Turn out fine, but votex is a different story. Can't wait to see your pics. And FWIW, I would go with the gray accents.


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I didn't test fit my votex and was a little nervous. Turn out fine, but votex is a different story. Can't wait to see your pics. And FWIW, I would go with the gray accents.


Yeah very true lol 
Thats what im sayin the gray wouldnt be as drastic as the black ....but idk ive been flip flopping back and forth all damn day....i just wish someone i knew was good with photoshop :banghead:


----------



## jamestown478 (Mar 10, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> WTF is the point of all that?
> Is it suppose to be a joke or you guys are really serious?
> 
> You guys are removing bumper skin while the 5mph crash bar and rear recall counter weight are still strapped to the car. Sorry, but that's just the wrong approach to whatever you guys are trying to do with weight reduction.


kinda reminds me of the thread on the b5s4 thread on audizine a while back about the kid wanting to do a rear brake delete to save weight


----------



## 320hpBlackTT (Dec 25, 2008)

jamestown478 said:


> kinda reminds me of the thread on the b5s4 thread on audizine a while back about the kid wanting to do a rear brake delete to save weight


Dude my ***** trucker girls sticker adds 60 HP i dont need to remove the weights...its coool brrrra :snowcool:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

320hpBlackTT said:


> ***** trucker girls sticker


:facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> :facepalm: :laugh:


x2


----------

